# Noise Cancellation



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if the 2nd and 3rd mic. on the back of the Bionic could be used for noise cancellation during calls. And if it doesn't already if it would be difficult to add to a ROM in the future of the phone.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Pretty sure it already does, if im not mistaken the original DX did too. Someone please correct me if im wrong.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## derichio02 (Jun 11, 2011)

The mic at the top of the phone on the back is used for noise cancellation. The one on the bottom is for the camcorder.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

That is correct. That is Moto put a sticker on the upper hole
For best audio quilty do not cover
Some case makers cover that hole.


derichio02 said:


> The mic at the top of the phone on the back is used for noise cancellation. The one on the bottom is for the camcorder.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

